
Shadowsocks, the tool China’s coders use to blast through the Great Firewall - sohkamyung
https://qz.com/1072701/meet-shadowsocks-the-underground-tool-that-chinas-coders-use-to-blast-through-the-great-firewall/
======
dstryr
I really think I would have to leave China if not for Shadowsocks. It is my
only reliable tunnel to the outside internet. I'd love to meet Clowwindy one
day and hear about his experience.

------
faebi
I have been im China recently and it is still quite easy to access the
unblocked internet. the lazy solution is to subscribe to one of the many VPN
solutions available. I subscribed to ExpressVPN and could use it all the time
with fullspeed on my phone and my girlfriends phone. They also have server
close to China so the delay is human. It wasn't so easy on my Chromebook.
First I tried to tunnel my traffic through SSH to my german linode host but
got blocked down to near zero bandwith. After a little bit of searching I
found shadowsocks and set it up on my chromebook and linode. It worked
flawlessly. After that I downloaded the shadowsocks android app (via VPN) and
used it from the on. Interestingly shadowsocks plus a cheap node is actually
cheaper than a VPN subscription. Just don't forget to use a node close to your
location.

------
traspler
I thought plain Shadowsocks is not enough to get through the GFW so
Shadowsocks R came to be supporting more obfuscation features. Am I wrong? It
seems like the Shadowsocks R community is pretty much gone as about a month
ago the identity of the main Dev leaked. Does someone know if development is
still going on somewhere? The Shadowsocks (R) setup is mainly complicated as
many resources are only available in Chinese.

~~~
dstryr
I'm using plain Shadowsocks with no issue.

------
seanlinmt
How is this any different from setting up a VPN? The user still needs
technical knowledge to setup a server outside the GFW.

